# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  जाना फिर भी अंजाना

## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम 
मैं यहाँ पर कुछ हमारी गुजराती के कुछ मुनि - जनों, महंतो और गुरुओ की पुस्तकों में से कुछ रहस्य और रोमांच वाली अनुभव सिद्ध कथा लिखने का प्रयास कर रहा हूँ  | मेरी हिन्दी अच्छी नही है तो आप सदस्यो को निवेदन है कि हिन्दी की गलतियों को अनदेखा करें ।

और मुझे गुजराती का अनुवाद करना पडेगा तो सूत्र को अपडेट करने में भी समय लग सकता है।

----------


## ramsingh111

करो भाई जल्दी से करो ई ऍम waitiनग

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

विचारशील वैज्ञानिक अब तो अद्श्य तत्वोका अस्तित्व स्वीकार करने लगे है।

प्रेतात्मा यानी अशरीर तत्व वो जो पनी पृथ्वी के देशकाल के कायदे मे बंधंनयुक्त नही होते। उससे परे होते है। उसका गठन (बंधारण) हमारे से अलग होता है। उससे हम अगल खास स्थिति में होते है तब भी हम उससे संपर्क स्थापित कर सकते है और व्यवहार कर सकते है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

निम्न लिखित जो वृतांत में  यहाँ पर डे रहा हूँ वह मुझे एक प्रेतात्मा के साथ एक अवसर को दौरान मेरी उससे बातचीत की एक घटना है। मुजे मानस-शरीर-शास्त्रो का ज्ञान नही है, उसलिए मैं उस प्रसंग को अच्छी तरह से स्पष्ट नहीं कर सकूंगा ।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

अथवा जो तत्व मैंने मेरी आँखों से देखा और उससे जो बातचीत हुई उस अलौकीक द्श्य के बारे में यहा पर मन रखकर टीका नही कर सकता।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जब में महाराष्ट्र के पर्यटन पर था,  तब एक समय शोलापुर के पास के एक गाँव में रहने को हुआ था । एक रात को एक खेडुत मुझे आपने खेतर में ले गया। वहा मुझे सम्मान दिया गया और सत्कार किया। पर वहा पर खेत में एक यंत्र जोर जोर से अवाज कर रहा था तो मेने उस खेडुत से कहा और पास वाले खेत में रात को सोने को व्यवस्था कर दो और वह राजी हो गया, और वहां पर मैं सो गया।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मेरी आदत की हिसाब से मैं प्रात: तीन बजे उठ गया। मेरे नियम का हिसाब से में ध्यान में बैठने की तैयारी कर रहा था तब एक विचित्र तत्व की मौजूदगी मेरे आस-पास मुझे ऐहसास होने लगी। मेरे सामने एक रुपेरी रेखावाली मानवआकृति मैंने देखी। वह मुजसे 10 फुट दुर थी। वह जमीन से आशरे 3 फुट ऊपर थी। उसको कोई टेका या आशरा नही था।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मेरे विशाल पर्यटन में मैंने अनेक एसे मूर्तीकरणो तत्वो को देखा था, मगर आँखो के सामने देखने का यह पहला प्रसंग था। सच पूंछो तो मुझे ऐसे अनुभव की मैं आशा कर रहा था। आनंद और कौतहूल-भरी मुखमुद्रा के साथ मैएँ त्रांसी नजर से उस  आकृति को देखने लगा, और वह क्या प्रतिकार्य करेगा उसकी में राह देख रहा था।
प्रेतात्माने मुजे कहाँ – मित्र, सुप्रभातम्। मेने भी उसे जवाब दीया सुप्रभातम्।
उसके बात मेने उसके साथ बातें करनी शरू की। वह अख्लीत अंग्रीजीमें बोल रहा था। उसका स्वर कठोर, मर्दाना जेसा था।
हमारा वार्तालाप 2 घंटे चला। मेरे वाचको को उसके यह प्रसंगसे कुछ ज्ञान-लाभ होगा यह सोच कर में यहा पर उस प्रसंग को लिख रहा हूँ | और मेरे कुछ चुने हुए सवालो और उस प्रेतात्माका उत्तरो को यहा पर लिख रहा हूँ

----------


## ramsingh111

अद्गभूत आरम्भ

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में           (1) आपने किस उद्देश्य से कृपा करके मेरे सामने प्रगट हुए?
प्रेतात्मा       मनुष्य की सोबतका प्रेम।
में            (2) आप मुजे बतायेगे की आप पूर्वजन्ममें क्या थे, और इस स्थितिमें कहा से आ गये?
प्रेतात्मा        मेरा नाम चिंदबर कुलकर्णी। में यहा पास के शहेरमें एक होटल चला रहा था। जीसको आपने भूतकाल याद रहता हे उस नसीब वाले प्रेतात्माओ में से में एक हु। कुदरतकी योजना के अनुसार मेरा मानव शरीर आठ वर्ष पहेला नाश हुआ था।
में            (3) आप जब चिंदबर कुलकर्णी थे तब आपके पास यह भुतकालका ज्ञान रखनेकी शक्ति आपके पास थी?
प्रेतात्मा        नही, मेरे स्थूल शरीरके नाश होने के बाद मुजे यह शक्ति प्राप्त हुए है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में: (4) आप कितनी दूर तक भूतकाल के बारे में जान सकते हो?
प्रेतात्मा: मेरे पांच पूर्व जन्मो की मुझे जानकारी है।

में: (5) आप दुसरो के भूतकाल जाननेकी शक्ति रखते हौ।
प्रेतात्मा: कभी कभार  दूसरो के भूतकाल की जानकारी मेरे में आ जाती है। हर बार नही हो सकता |
में: (6) आप मेरी चोक्कस जन्म तारीख और जन्म समय कह सकते हो?
प्रेतात्मा:  में प्रयत्न करके देखता हूँ । आप एक बौद्ध देश में ई.स. 1920के औगस्ट की छब्बीस तारीख को दोपहर बारह बजे और उपर आठ मिनट में जन्मे है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में: (7) आप अपना और दूसरों का भविष्य जानने की शक्ति रखते हो ?
प्रेतात्मा: नही, महाराज।
में: (8) मृत्यु के बाद आपने  परिवर्तन का अनुभव किया?
प्रेतात्मा: स्थूल शरीर के संबंध का नाश, और परिणाम स्वरूप दुन्यवी पार्थिव चीजो का उपयोग और उपभोग करने की शक्ति।
में: (9) क्या आप कहना चाहते हो कि मृत्यु से आपकी मानसीक शक्तियों पर कोई विपरीत असर नही हुई?
प्रेतात्मा: हाँ , उतना ही नही, परंतु, उससे उल्टा मृत्यु के बाद मानसिक शक्तिओ में चोक्कस मुनाफा हुआ।
में: (10) आप सब कहा रहते हो?
प्रेतात्मा: हमारे शरीर सुक्ष्म हवामय होते है, इसलिये हमें कोई चोक्कस स्थान पर रहने की जरूरत नही होती, फिर भी हम सब के पूर्व लक्षण के आधार पर वृक्षो, मंदिरो, तालाबो, कबरो, श्मशानों , देवलो, किलों , गुफाओ, टेकरीओ आदी स्थानो पर फिरते रहते हैं | कई बार हम मानवी या पशुओ के शरीर में भी प्रवेश करके रहते है। कुछ उच्च कोटीके प्रेतात्माओ स्वर्ग के और उच्च ग्रहोके प्रदेश में वास करते है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

अब दोस्तो लंच का समय हो गया है उस लीये कुच देर के लिये विश्राम...............

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में: (11) आप मानव के शरीर क्यो और कब रहना पसंद करते हो?
प्रेतात्मा: जीसको पृथ्वीकी और खीचाव होता है,  जीनकी दुन्यवी वासनाए बहुत प्रबल होती हे और जो सुषुप्त वासनाओको शान्त करने की ईच्छा रखते हे एसे प्रेतात्मा जीवन मनुष्योके शरीर या पशुओ के शरीरोमें घूस जाया करते है। ज्यादातर जीनको वो भूतकालमें चाहते होते हे उसमें वह प्रवेश करना पसंद करते है या फीर कोई शरीर आधात से मुर्छावश हो गया हो, या फीर विषकी असर से मुर्छीत हो गया हो उसमे वह प्रवेश कर जाते है। जब वह इन्सान मुर्छामें से बहार आता है तब वह अलग तरीके से व्यवहार करने लगे तो जानना चाहीये के उसके शरीर पर कोई दुसरेकी आत्मा का प्रभुत्व आ गया है। ओर उसने उस शरीर में पहेले के आत्माको या तो सुषुप्त कर दिया है या नीकाल दिया है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में: (12) आप प्रेतात्मा मानव को मदद करने, मांदगीमें से अच्छी करने, या हेरान परेशान करने की शक्ति रखते हो?
प्रेतात्मा: हा, मानवजातिकी शक्यताओ पर शासन चनलेवाले कर्मके कायदे हमारे प्रेतजगतमें लागु पडते है। फर्क बस ईतना ही हे के, हमारे शरीर सुक्ष्म हवामय होते हे। उसलीये हम शरीरधारी प्राणीओका भला और भुरा करनेके ज्यादा स्वतंत्र रहते है। और हम वह कार्य बहुतही सुगमता और रफतार से कर सकते है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में:  आप पृथ्वी के मानवीओको भौतिक पदार्थोसे मदद कर शकते हो?
प्रेतात्मा: हम प्रेतात्माओ भौतिक पदार्थोका सर्जन कर शकते नही, और एसे पदार्थो हमारी मालीकीके होते भी नही उसलीये जब पृथ्वीके मानीओको भौतिक पदार्थो द्वारा मदद करनेकी बात आती है तब हलकी कक्षाके प्रेतात्माओ वह चीजें कोई दुकान या मकानमेसे उठाकर लाते है। में एसे कई तोफानी प्रेतात्माओको जानता हु जो कपटी श्रीमंतोकी तिजोरीमेसे द्रव्य उठाकर दक्षिणके एक हरिजनके वहा पहोचा देते हे। वह व्यक्ति चमत्कारप्रिय मानवसमुदायको इश्वर और अवतारके नामसे अंधविश्वास फेलाता है। पर इतना तो कहना पडेगा की ईश्वर को नही माननेवाले, धर्मको नही मानने वाले एसे कई यह प्रेतात्म क्रियाको योगशक्ति मानकर धर्मकी तरफ आकर्षीत होते हे।

----------


## vishal

सूत्र में दिए हुए व्यक्तव्य काफी जानकारी युक्त हैं।  
आज के युग में कोई तो कहता है भुत प्रेत का कोई अस्तित्व नहीं
और कोई इन सब चीज़ों को महसूस कर चूका है ।
अपने जीवन काल में मैं इन चीज़ों को केवल भ्रान्ति मानता था और 
धूर्तो के पैसा कमाने का जरिया ।
लेकिन 2 घटनाएं मैंने अपनी आँखों से देखी तब से मुझे भी इसका 
एहसास हो गया की पारलौकिक शक्तियो का भी अपना एक संसार है ।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में: (14)स्थूल ईन्द्रियोके अभाव में प्रेतात्माये भौतिक पदार्थोकी हेरफेर केसी कर शकते है?
प्रेतात्मा: हम प्रेतात्माओके पास मानवी द्वारा संर्जन कि हुए भौतिक वस्तुओके परमाणोका विघटन करनेकी शक्ति होती है। ईस तरीकेसे वह वस्तुओको चोरी करके लानेवाले प्रेतात्माओ उस प्रक्रिया अखत्यार करते हे, और जहा जो वस्तु लेजाने वाली होती है वहा वह वस्तुओका परमाओका भीरसे संघटन करते है। अणुपरमाणुओको ईकठा करके भीरसे वस्तुओका निर्माण करते है।

में: (15) आप वह वस्तुओके परमाणुओका विघटन कीस तरीके से करते हो वह पद्धतिका चोक्कस ख्याल देगे?
प्रेतात्मा: नही, मित्र, गुढ बाते जाननेकी आपकी ईच्छाको में मानता हुं परंतु चैत्यशक्तिओकी कार्यपद्धतिकी विगते जाननेके लिये आप परिपक्व हुए नही है। मुजे महेरबानी करके वह पद्धतिको प्रदर्शित करनेका सुजान मत दो। क्योकि उससे मेरी आध्यात्मिक शक्तिका बिना कारण व्यय होगा।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

अरे भार विशाल तो ईस बात का उल्लेक यहा पर करो। यह बातचीत का फोरम हे तो आदन प्रदान तो होना ही चाहिए। इससे हमारी जानकारी बठेगी ओर ज्ञान भी प्राप्त होगा। जरुर लीखीयेगा।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में: (16) अनिष्टकारी प्रेतात्माओ हर कीसीको नुकसान पहोंचा शकते है क्यां?
प्रेतात्मा: नहीं, हमारी प्रेतात्मासृष्टि  ें आप जीसे संरक्षण समिति कहते हो एसी संस्था होती है। बलवान तत्वो उसके सभ्य होते है। उसकी फरजमें यह आता है की कीसी भी अयोग्य व्यक्तिको नुकसान नही पहोंचना चाहिए। उसमे एक अपवाद होता है, और वह यह की भुतकालकी कौई द्वेषीली संबंधग्रथिओ (ऋणानुबंध) है और उसको लेकर वह प्रेतात्मा उस व्यक्तिसे द्वेषयुक्त वर्ताव करता है। एसे वर्ताव वह मानवीओके साथ और दुसरे प्राणीओके साथ भी करते है।

----------


## vishal

> अरे भार विशाल तो ईस बात का उल्लेक यहा पर करो। यह बातचीत का फोरम हे तो आदन प्रदान तो होना ही चाहिए। इससे हमारी जानकारी बठेगी ओर ज्ञान भी प्राप्त होगा। जरुर लीखीयेगा।


Ajay Ratilal Kankrecha जी बिलकुल 2 घटनाए है उनका उल्लेख लिखूँगा ।।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में: (17) आप प्रेतात्माओ अलौकिक घटनाओका निर्माण कर शकते हो?
प्रेतात्मा: अपनी खास विशिष्ट और भिन्न भिन्न शक्याताओ और शक्तिओके परिणामसे भिन्न भिन् चेतनाकी स्थितिवाले भिन्न भिन्न लोग अमुक कार्यो को अकुदरती अथवा अतिप्राकृतिक मानते है। नीम्न लीखीत कुच रसप्रद घटनाओके आधार पर आपको मालुम होगा की हमारे बीलकुल सहज कार्योको भी मानवी चमत्कारिक घटनाओ मान लेते है।
(अ) एत समय भगवान शंकरके मंदिरमे एक स्तोत्र सुनकर एक प्रेतात्मा उस तरफ आकर्षाकर उस मंदिर में चला गया, और शिवलींगके उपर की एक फुलमाला उर स्तोत्र पठने वालेके गलेमें डाल दी। वहा सब मौजुद लोगोको बहुत आश्चर्य हुआ, और उस दिन से उस भक्त और शिवालयकी लोकप्रियता बठने लगी।
(ब) में और मेरा एक मित्र गुजरातके एक माताजीके मंदिरमें घुमने गये थे। वहा पर मौजुद एक भक्तको हमने उसके गुलामी रंगके तेजोमंडलसे पहचान लीया, वह गरीब था और दो दिनसे खानाभी नही खाया था। मारा साथीमित्रने देवीके चरणकमलोमें पडी कुच रूपियाकी नोट उछालकर उस भक्त के हाथमें गीरे एसा किया। यह देख कर वहा पर मौजुद सब लोग आश्चर्य में पठ गये परंतु हमारे लीये यह एक सामान्य घटना थी।
(क) दुसरी एक घटनामें मारवाडमें आया हुआ सुप्रसिद्ध झीनाथजीका वैष्णव मंदिरमें एक प्रेतात्मा द्वार कुछ समय तक अद्श्य हो कर घंट बजाया गया। कुच देर बाद संखका निनाद भी सुनाईदेने लगा। कोई मानवीकी मददके बिगेर वह बजने लगे था, सब लोक उसे दिव्य चमत्कार मानने लगे।
उपर लीखी घटनाओ के आधार पर आप देख शकते है की आप मानवीओकी मान्याताए कीतनी गलत है और आपका अज्ञान कीतना गजबका है।  आप सब उस घटनाओमें दैवी शक्तिके चमत्कार देख रहे हो वह अच्छा नही।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में: (18) आप आपनी इस अवस्थाको मानवजीवन से आच्छी मान रहे हो?
प्रेतात्मा: आप पृथ्वीके लोगोको प्रेतात्मासृष्टि  ा सच्चा ज्ञान नही है। आप सब हम प्रेतात्माओको हिन मान रहे हो। और हमसे दर रहे हो। पर आपको मालुम नही हे की कुदरती उत्क्रान्तिके विकासके क्रम मे हरएक व्यक्तिको प्रेतात्मासृष्टि  ी अनुभूतिसे पसार होना पडता है। सोनेको अंलकार का स्वरूप देनेसे पहले उसको अलग अलग प्रक्रियाओमेसे पसार होना पडता है, उस तरीके से आध्यात्मिक परमपदको प्राप्त करनेसे पहले हरएक जीवको विविध अनुभुतिओमेसे पसार होना पडता है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में: (19) आप मेरे विचार पठ शकते हो?
प्रेतात्मा: जरुर जरुर, में अब तक एसा ही करता आया हु। जिसको आप मुजे गाना गानेके बारेमें सोच रहे हो वह मे जान गया हु। पहेला आप अपने मनमें वह गाना गाओ बादमे मे उसे गाउगा।
में: (20) आप आपने इच्छा से हर कोई व्यक्तिके समक्ष प्रगट हो शकते हो?
प्रेतात्मा: हा, हममेसे जीसको मानव प्राणीओके लिये साहजिक प्रेम है, वह अच्छे संस्कारो और स्वभाववाले व्यक्तिओको पसंद करते है। जो  हमसे डरते है और जीसमे जीवनमें उच्च मूल्योके लिये अभिरुचि नही, उससे हम लोक ज्यादातर प्रगट होना पसंद नही करते। जब हम प्रगट होना चाहते है तब आवकाशमें से घट्ट परमाणोको खींच लेते है। हममेसे कुच प्रेतात्माओ एसे भी है जीसको दुसरे प्राणीओ कुदरती रीतसे अच्छे नही लगते। कीतने प्रेतात्माओ एसे हे जो मात्र वनस्पति ओर पशुओकी तरह अस्तित्व धारण कीये हुए है उनको कीसी बातमें रस नही रहता। नीम्न कोटीके प्रेतात्माओको ही तोफान करना अच्छा लगता है। उसके दुसरे मनुष्यो ओर दुसरे प्राणीओके सतानेमे ही मजा आता है। उससे आपको पता चलेगाकी पार्थिव भूमिका पर मनुष्य जीस भीन्न भीन्न प्रकार और स्वभावके होते है एसा ही यहा अद्श्य जगत में भी होता है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में: (18) आप आपनी इस अवस्थाको मानवजीवन से आच्छी मान रहे हो?
प्रेतात्मा: आप पृथ्वीके लोगोको प्रेतात्मा सृष्टि का सच्चा ज्ञान नही है। आप सब हम प्रेतात्माओको हिन मान रहे हो। और हमसे दर रहे हो। पर आपको मालुम नही हे की कुदरती उत्क्रान्तिके विकासके क्रम मे हरएक व्यक्तिको प्रेतात्मा सृष्टि की अनुभूतिसे पसार होना पडता है। सोनेको अंलकार का स्वरूप देनेसे पहले उसको अलग अलग प्रक्रियाओमेसे पसार होना पडता है, उस तरीके से आध्यात्मिक परमपदको प्राप्त करनेसे पहले हरएक जीवको विविध अनुभुतिओमेसे पसार होना पडता है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में: (19) आप मेरे विचार पठ शकते हो?
प्रेतात्मा: जरुर जरुर, में अब तक एसा ही करता आया हु। जिसको आप मुजे गाना गानेके बारेमें सोच रहे हो वह मे जान गया हु। पहेला आप अपने मनमें वह गाना गाओ बादमे मे उसे गाउगा।
में: (20) आप आपने इच्छा से हर कोई व्यक्तिके समक्ष प्रगट हो शकते हो?
प्रेतात्मा: हा, हममेसे जीसको मानव प्राणीओके लिये साहजिक प्रेम है, वह अच्छे संस्कारो और स्वभाववाले व्यक्तिओको पसंद करते है। जो  हमसे डरते है और जीसमे जीवनमें उच्च मूल्योके लिये अभिरुचि नही, उससे हम लोक ज्यादातर प्रगट होना पसंद नही करते। जब हम प्रगट होना चाहते है तब आवकाशमें से घट्ट परमाणोको खींच लेते है। हममेसे कुच प्रेतात्माओ एसे भी है जीसको दुसरे प्राणीओ कुदरती रीतसे अच्छे नही लगते। कीतने प्रेतात्माओ एसे हे जो मात्र वनस्पति ओर पशुओकी तरह अस्तित्व धारण कीये हुए है उनको कीसी बातमें रस नही रहता। नीम्न कोटीके प्रेतात्माओको ही तोफान करना अच्छा लगता है। उसके दुसरे मनुष्यो ओर दुसरे प्राणीओके सतानेमे ही मजा आता है। उससे आपको पता चलेगाकी पार्थिव भूमिका पर मनुष्य जीस भीन्न भीन्न प्रकार और स्वभावके होते है एसा ही यहा अद्श्य जगत में भी होता है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

दोस्तो मेरा ईन्टरनेट कनेक्शन काभ स्लो हो गया है तो बाकी पोस्ट के लिये कलकी बारी, अगल कोई सदस्य इसके बारेमें कुच लीखना चाहता है, बातचीत करना चाहता है तो जरुर लीखीयेगा, आपसने बातचीत करनेसे जो आजकल गलतफेमीया समाज मे हो रही है वह दूर होगी कमसे कम हम फोरम के सदस्यो की तो होगी ही।

जय श्री राम

----------


## vishal

> में: (17) आप प्रेतात्माओ अलौकिक घटनाओका निर्माण कर शकते हो?
> प्रेतात्मा: अपनी खास विशिष्ट और भिन्न भिन्न शक्याताओ और शक्तिओके परिणामसे भिन्न भिन् चेतनाकी स्थितिवाले भिन्न भिन्न लोग अमुक कार्यो को अकुदरती अथवा अतिप्राकृतिक मानते है। नीम्न लीखीत कुच रसप्रद घटनाओके आधार पर आपको मालुम होगा की हमारे बीलकुल सहज कार्योको भी मानवी चमत्कारिक घटनाओ मान लेते है।
> (अ) एत समय भगवान शंकरके मंदिरमे एक स्तोत्र सुनकर एक प्रेतात्मा उस तरफ आकर्षाकर उस मंदिर में चला गया, और शिवलींगके उपर की एक फुलमाला उर स्तोत्र पठने वालेके गलेमें डाल दी। वहा सब मौजुद लोगोको बहुत आश्चर्य हुआ, और उस दिन से उस भक्त और शिवालयकी लोकप्रियता बठने लगी।
> (ब) में और मेरा एक मित्र गुजरातके एक माताजीके मंदिरमें घुमने गये थे। वहा पर मौजुद एक भक्तको हमने उसके गुलामी रंगके तेजोमंडलसे पहचान लीया, वह गरीब था और दो दिनसे खानाभी नही खाया था। मारा साथीमित्रने देवीके चरणकमलोमें पडी कुच रूपियाकी नोट उछालकर उस भक्त के हाथमें गीरे एसा किया। यह देख कर वहा पर मौजुद सब लोग आश्चर्य में पठ गये परंतु हमारे लीये यह एक सामान्य घटना थी।
> (क) दुसरी एक घटनामें मारवाडमें आया हुआ सुप्रसिद्ध झीनाथजीका वैष्णव मंदिरमें एक प्रेतात्मा द्वार कुछ समय तक अद्श्य हो कर घंट बजाया गया। कुच देर बाद संखका निनाद भी सुनाईदेने लगा। कोई मानवीकी मददके बिगेर वह बजने लगे था, सब लोक उसे दिव्य चमत्कार मानने लगे।
> उपर लीखी घटनाओ के आधार पर आप देख शकते है की आप मानवीओकी मान्याताए कीतनी गलत है और आपका अज्ञान कीतना गजबका है।  आप सब उस घटनाओमें दैवी शक्तिके चमत्कार देख रहे हो वह अच्छा नही।


बहुत अच्छा .....हम जो अद्भुत देखते हैं उसे चमत्कार समझते हैं लेकिन जरुरी नहीं वो चमत्कार ही हो उसके पीछे क्या वजह हो 
सकती हैं उन पर भी गौर करना चाहिए ।

----------


## Krishna

अति उत्तम .... || मैं भाषीय त्रुटियों को मिटाने का प्रयास कर रहा हूँ जब तक की भाई हिन्दी सीख जायेंगे || 

धन्यवाद |

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

हा अगर आप सब का साथ रहेगा तो जरुर सीख लुगा।

----------


## vishal

> हा अगर आप सब का साथ रहेगा तो जरुर सीख लुगा।


इतना बहुत है आप गुजराती से हिंदी अनुबाद करके लिख रहे हैं । बाकी 
Krishna जी इसमें जो त्रुटिया हैं बो दूर कर ही देंगे ।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में: (22) आप कीसी दीन आपके भूतकालके सगेसंबंधीऔको मीलने जाते हो?
प्रेतात्मा: मुजे उनसे मीलनेकी ईच्छा नही होती। जो पैसे कमानेके लीये कोई भी हीन कृत्य करनेवाले नीच बन शकते है, उससे संपर्क अच्छा नही। और, मेरे संबंधी अब अच्छे हो शके इसकी कोई उम्मीद नही। फीर भी में मेरे तीसरे पूर्वजन्मके फ्रेन्च बच्चेके साथ मानसीक संपर्क बनाये रखता हुं। वह अभी फ्रांसमें गीरेक मे रह रहे हे। अब तो वह वृद्ध हो चीका है। उसको श्री अरविंदके तत्वज्ञानमें बहुत रस है।
में: (23) आप अपने फ्रेन्च लटकेको मीलने क्यो नही जाते?
प्रेतात्मा: मेरा पंचमहाभूतका बंधारण एसा है की मेरे लीये ईतनी लंबी अवकाशयात्रा शक्त नही है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में: (24) आप कोई महान संतके संपर्कमें हो तो मुजे कृपा करके बताई?
प्रेतात्मा: अभी तो मे कीसी के संपर्क में नही हुं। भगवान रमण महर्षिके उपदेशमेसे मेने शीख ली है की, जीसके प्रती स्वयंभू पूज्यबुद्धि उत्पन हो वही महान संत समजना चाहिए। जीसके मौजुदगीमें मनुष्यको सधन और उच्च प्रकारकी शान्तिका अनुभव हो वही संत है।
में: (25) हम भीरसे मील शकते है क्यां?
प्रेतात्मा: हमको उस बात को सुखद अकस्मात पर छोड देना चाहिए। अब मुजे जाने चाहिए। आपने मुजे ईतना समय दीया उसके लीये आपका आभार। हम भी मीलेगें तब तक ईश्वर आपका रक्षण करे।

चिदंबर कुलकर्णीका हवामय आकृतिवाला प्रेतात्मा अद्श्य हो गाया। उस तरह मेरी अनुभुतीका अंत आया। मेने ईस वार्तालाप वफादारीपूर्वक कीया हा, उसमें कुछभी अपने तरफसे लीखा नही है। इस तरह प्रेतात्मा सृष्टि की वास्तविकाताका विरोध कीया जा शकता नही।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

समाप्त.............. 
इस कहानी का अंत आता है। दुसरी कहानी जल्दही लीखनेकी कोशीस करुगा।
जय श्री राम,

----------


## vishal

> समाप्त.............. 
> इस कहानी का अंत आता है। दुसरी कहानी जल्दही लीखनेकी कोशीस करुगा।
> जय श्री राम,


अच्छी जानकारियां प्राप्त हुई ।

----------


## sushilnkt

सुन्दर। .............

----------


## Prasun

Bahut hi dilchasp

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

काभी समय से मैं इस विषय पर लिखना चाहता था, पर  कुच व्यस्थता के कारण और अन्य कारण से लिख नही पा रहा था। और इससे अच्छा मुझे कोई उपयुक्त मंच भी नही मिल रहा था। मैंरी अंतर से यह अभिलाषा रही है की मैं यहा पर कुच  ऐसे लेख पोस्ट करु जो मेरे जैसे रुचि रखने वालो  के लिए एक मार्गदर्शक साबीत हो शके। यह लेख वास्तविकता पर आधारित तो है ही, उसके साथ साथ गुमराह हो रहे हम जैसे लोगो के लिए एक अच्छा मार्गदर्शक भी साबित होंगे।

1. योगशक्ति

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

1. योगशक्ति

प्रत्येक प्राणधारी के पास दो प्रकार के देह होते हैः एक स्थूल देह और दुसरा सूक्ष्म देह।
स्थूल देह की जाने-आनेकी, कार्य करने की शक्ति हम अपनी आँखों से देख शकते है, पर सूक्ष्म देह की कार्यसाधना अपूर्व होती है। सूक्ष्मदेह का प्रचंड कार्यशक्ति का एक अजब किस्सा हमारे देश में आये-जाये मिलते रहते है, गुजरात का यह किस्सा भी आपको अच्छा लगेगा, और योग पर विश्वास रखने वालो के लिए भी प्रात्साहक होगा।
करिबन 50 साल पहेले की यह बात है।
सौराष्ट्रका एक छोटा रजवाडा था। उसके एक दीवान थे, विचक्षण और विद्वान।
अपने राजा की तरफसे ईग्नलेंडकी  पार्लमेन्ट के साथ एक मुकदमा लड रहे थे। 
उसके लिए खतपत्रो और दस्तावेज लेकर उनको ईग्नलेंड जाना हुआ।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

उन्होने मुंबई से एक मद्रासी को काम करने के लिए साथ में ले गए। यह मद्रासी रसोई करता था, कपडों के ईस्त्री भी करता था, पत्रव्यवहार भी करता था। दाढी की दाढी झाडु का झाडु जैसा यह मद्रासी उनको बहुत अच्छा लगा। पैसा की या फिर खानेकी यह बंधु को लेशमात्र भी लालच नहीं था।
उसका नाम वेंकट था।
दीवान स्टीमर  मार्गे ईग्लेंड पहोंच गए। एक दिन मुसाफरी से थके हुए, आराम करने में बिता दिया। अब केस चलने के बीच एक दिन, एक रात्री ही रह गई। पुरा दिन वकील-बेरिस्टरो की सलाह में ही बीत गया। रात्री दिवान अगले दिन के केस के उपयोगी कागजों की फील तैयार करने के लिए बेंठे, तब आखरी पल मालूम हुआ की मूल (ओरीजिनल) दस्तावेज सात हजार माईल दूर अपने घर के कबाट में ही रह गये। अब क्या किया जाए?

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

दीवान के मन पर बहुत गहेरा धक्का लगा। अपनी थोडी भूल, थोडी कफलत, वह जीसका वफादार सेवक है वह राजा और प्रजा का बहुत ही अहीत होगा। यह आराम खुरशी में ही घायल सिंह की तरह तडफडने लगा।
रसोईयाँ वेंकट इस समय दूधका प्याला लेकर दरवाजे में दाखिल हुआ। वह बहुत ही चतुर था। उसने देख लिया की युद्ध में लक्ष्मणजी को जो सांग लगी थी, ऐसी कोई अद्श्य सांग ने दीवानजी को घायल किया है और अगर यह जख्म का उपचार नही किया गया तो यह विद्वान मनुष्य को अकाल मृत्यु प्राप्त होगी।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

वेंकट ने टेबल पर दूध  का प्याला रखते हुए अंग्रेजी में कहाः
“हजूर, आपके दिल पर बहुत गहेरी चोट लगी है। आपके लिए मुझे अत्यंत चिंता हो रही है। में ने बहुत दीवान देखे है, पर आप बहुत ही अच्छे ईन्सान हो, भावुक ओर देशप्रेमी हो, कर्तव्यनिष्ठ हो, अगर आप मुझे अपनी यह दशा का कारण बताएगे तो शायद में आपके लिए कुच कर शकता हुं।”
दीवान अभी अंधकार भरे सागर  में डूब रहे थे। डूबते हुए को पकडे ऐसे उन्होने मद्रासी वेंकट को कहाः
“एक महत्व का दस्तावेज भारत में, मेंरे शहरे में, मेंरे घर में, मेंरी तिजोरी में रह गया है। वह कागज के बीना मैं शायद केस हार जाऊगां। और मैंरे प्रिय राजा, मैंरी प्रिय प्रजा के लिए मैंरी सेवा का मुझे कंलक लगेगा। भाई वैंकट, उसके बाद मुझे जिने का कोई मोह नही रहेगां।”

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

बडे मनुष्य मोंफाट रड नही सकते, पर उनके स्वर जुवान विधवाके आक्रंद को भी भुला दे ऐसे होते है।
वैंकट का चहेरा एकदम से बदल गया। उसने कहाः
 “मैं कागज आपको लाकर दु तो?”
“ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है?” दीवानने को कुच अंचाबा लगा।
“इस ओरडी में मुझे एक घंटा बंध रहेने दो। बीच में खोल दिया तो मैंरे देह को हानि होगी।” वैंकटने कहा, और वह तुरंत एक ओरडी को बंध करके बेठ गया।
एक घंटे बाद दरवाजा खुला!
दीवान विद्वान और विचक्षण ईन्शान थे। उन्होने सुना हुआ था की ऐसे कार्य में झल्दबाजी कार्यनाशक होती है। पीछे मत देखना, ऐसा कहके आगे चलती व्यक्ति जब उत्कंठासे पीछे देखता है तब शाद्ध-शक्ति विनष्ट होती है।
वैंकट का हाथ में दस्तावेज था। उसका चहेरा कुच अजीब लग  रहा था। उसके साथ  बात हो सके ऐसा कोई चिन्ह न दिख रहे  थे। वह कागज देकर वापिस ओरडी में चला गया।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

दुसरे दिन केस का कार्य चल पडा। दस्तावेज दीया गया, ओर केस पुरा हुआ।
फेंसला चार दिन के बाद आनेवाला था, पर अब दीवान और मद्रासी बात भी नही करते थे। बीना बातचीत के ही कार्य कर रहे थे।
एक दिन दीवान से रहा नही गया, उन्होने मद्रासी रसौया से पुछाः
“यह दस्तावेज यहाँ कैसे आया वह आप मुझे कहेंगे तो मैं आपका आभारी रहुंघा” अब दीवान उससे एक रसौया जेसा व्यवहार नही करते थे, बहुत ही विवेक के साथ पुछा।
वैंकट पहेला कुच नही बोला, फिर बोलाः
“मैंरी योगशक्ति से आया है। मैं एक योगी हुं। कुच कारणसे आपके साथ कुच दिन रहनेवाला हुं।”
क्रमशः

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

दीवान  ने कहाः आप मैंरे नौकर नही पर प्रिय महेमान है। मुझे कृपा करके यह शक्ति के बारेमें कुच बताएँ।
“यह महाशक्ति का नाम कुंडलीनी है।  वह सर्पाकार है और प्रत्येक मनुष्य के शौचस्थान के पास सोती पडी रहती है। योग द्वारा उसे उत्थान करना पडता है और उसके लिए षटचक्र का भेदन करना पडता है।”
वैंकट थोडी देर चुप  रहा, उसके चहेरे पर अभुतपूर्व शांति और प्रेम छलकरहा था। वह बोलाः
“षटचक्र में पहेला चक्र शौचस्थान के पास मूलाधार के नामसे होता है, दुसरा चक्र अंडकोश के पास स्वाधिष्ठान के नामसे होता है। यह दोनों से पसार महाशक्ति कुंडलीनी पसार होती है तब क्षुधा-पिपासा तथा शारीरिक हाजत पर काबू हो जाता है। इससे बिना खाए शरीरमें ओजस आता है। इसके बाद मणिपूरचक्र और ह्दय के पास अनाहतचक्र आता है। यह चार चक्र भेद के महाशक्ति कुंडलीनी उपर आती है तब मनुष्य कई चमत्कार कर शकता है। पर योगीओं को चमत्कारो से दूर रहना होता है, वर्ना स्वार्थी लोगों उनकी यह सिद्धि नष्ट कर डालते है।”
वैंकट ने आगे कहाः “कंठ के पास विशुद्ध नामका चक्र और दोनों भ्रमरों के बीच आज्ञा चक्रा होता है। यह षटचक्र को भेद के कुंडलीनी जाग्रत होकर ब्रह्मरंध्र के पास पहोंचती है तब वह अमृत-स्त्रविनी बन जाती है, उसे जाग्रत करके उसकी जीव्हा से मनुष्य अपनी जीव्हा जोडता है तब अपूर्व आनंद के साथ साथ जो चाहता है वह सिद्ध कर सकता है। दुन्यवी भोग उसे गंदकी जैसे लगते है। सूक्ष्म देह द्वारा कार्यसाधना वह उसमें एक प्रकार है और उसी सिद्धी के द्वारा आपका काम मैंने किया है। कृपा आगे कोई विशेष चर्चा आप नही करे तो मैरे लिए अच्छा होगा।”

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

उसके बाद आगे कोई बातचीत नही हुई दोनों के बीच। वैंकट उसके बाद कुच दिनों बाद मुंबई के दरिया किनार चलते चलते अद्श्य हो गया फिर वह कही दिखाई दिया नही।
दीवा ने घर वापर जा कर उसका कबाट देखा तो वह वैसा का वैसा ही था, और दस्तावेज उसमे ही था। फिर ईग्लेड में वैंकटने दिया वह दस्तावेज कौनसा था.... जीस बेग में वह रख्खा था, उस बेग में वह नही था!!!!!!!!!
समाप्त.....

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

कई तांत्रिक किसी प्रेत आदि को सिद्ध करके उससे ऐसा कार्य करवाते  है, पर यहाँ योग द्वारा अपने सूक्ष्म शरीर द्वारा भी ऐसा कार्य होता है यह एक महत्व की बात सामने आती है। यह रास्ता जरुर लंबा, संदीग्न और कंटाकर्ण प्रतित होता है पर ईसी मार्ग को अपनाकर हमे हमारे उद्देश सिद्ध करने चाहिए। दुसरी बात यह  मालुम होती है की हम कहते है की ऐसे लोगों की कम है आज कल, पर नही ऐसा नही हो सकता, खास कर भारत में तो नही, वह अपने आपको छीपाकर रखते है।  हमारे ही घर में वह एक नौकर हो सकता है, गली गली फिरता एक भिखारी हो सकता है, बहुत ही सामान्य बातें, कपडे पहेने, हमारा संबंधी भी हो सकता है। मुझे तो अनुभव भी है एक ऐसे तांत्रिक का, जो ऐसी सेवाकार्य करते है। मैंरा खुद का अनुभव भी है। पर अफसोस की बात तो यह है की उसके ही पडोशी उसको एक सामान्य पंडित, ज्योतषी मानते है, क्योंकि वह पुरे दिन उनके सामने लुंगी पहेने ही घुमता दिखता है....... यही हमारी  विडंबना है, फिर हम ही कहेगे के यह तंत्र-मंत्र-योग सब बेकार है...... मैंरा यहा पर ऐसे लेखों को देने का यही मकशद भी यही है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

आज कल  को युवा पेढी को हमारे ग्रंथों, रामायण, गीता जैसी पुस्तको के बारेमेें बहुत संदीग्न और गलत धारणा फेली हुई है। आगे के कुच दो लेख मैं उसी आधार पर देनें का यत्न करुगाँ जीससे ऐसे लोगों को तो कुच भ्रांति दूर हो पर जो लोग उनमें विश्वास करते है उसेभी कुच मार्गदर्शन मिल शके।

माधव का मंत्र

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

साधना के दो मार्ग हैं, एक दक्षिण मार्ग दूसरा वाम मार्ग। दक्षिण मार्ग का आधार यह है कि—_"_ _विश्वव्यापी ईश्वरीय शक्तियों को आध्यात्मिक चुम्बकत्व से खींच कर अपने में धारण किया जाय, सतोगुण को बढ़ाया जाय और अन्तर्जगत में अवस्थित पंच कोष, सप्त प्राण, चेतना चतुष्टय, षट्चक्र एवं अनेक उपचक्रों, मात्रिकाओं, ग्रन्थियों, भ्रमरों, कमलों, उपत्यिकाओं को जागृत करके आनन्ददायिनी अलौकिक शक्तियों का आविर्भाव किया जाय।’’_

वाम मार्ग का आधार यह है कि—_‘‘__दूसरे प्राणियों के शरीरों में निवास करने वाली शक्ति को इधर से उधर हस्तान्तरित करके एक जगह विशेष मात्रा में शक्ति संचित कर ली जाय और उस शक्ति का मनमाना उपयोग किया जाय।’’_

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

तांत्रिकसाधनाओं की कार्य-पद्धति इसी आधार पर चलती है। किन्हीं पशुओं का वधकरके उनके पांच प्राणों का उपयोगी भाग खींच लिया जाता है। जैसे शिकारी लोग सुअर केशरीर में निकलने वाली चर्बी को अलग से निकाल लेते हैं वैसे ही तन्त्र साधक उस वधहोते हुए पशु के सप्त प्राणों में से पांच प्राणों को चूस जाते हैं और उससे अपनीशक्ति बढ़ा लेते हैं। बकरे, भैंसे, मुर्गे आदि के बलिदानोंका आधार यही है। मृत मनुष्यों के शरीर में एक सप्ताह तक कुछ उपचक्र एवं ग्रन्थियोंमें चैतन्यता बनी रहती है। श्मशान भूमि में रह कर मुर्दों द्वारा शव साधना करनेवाले अघोरी उन मृतकों से भी शक्ति चूसते हैं। देखा जाता है कि कई अघोरी मृत बालकोंकी लाशों को जमीन में से खोद ले जाते हैं, मृतकों की खोपड़ी लिएफिरते हैं, चिताओंपर भोजन पकाते हैं। यह सब इसी प्रयोजन के लिए किया जाता है। कुछ तांत्रिक कोमलप्रकृति के वयस्क स्त्री, पुरुषोंया छोटे बालकों पर अपना अदृश्य दांत गढ़ा कर उनका प्राण चूस जाते हैं। ऐसे अघोरी, कापालिक, रक्तबीज, सर्पसूत्रा आदि स्त्रियांअब भी गुप्त प्रकट रूप से जहां तहां देखी जाती हैं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

इस प्रकार मनुष्य या पशु-पक्षियों के शरीर से चूसी हुई शक्ति अधिक समय तक ठहरती नहीं, उसका तात्कालिक कार्य के लिये ही उपयोग हो सकता है। किसी पर मारण प्रयोग करना होता है, कृत्या, घात, चौकी या मूंठ चलानी होती है तो उसके लिए किन्हीं प्राणियों का बलिदान आवश्यक हो जाता है। तांत्रिकों का आधार ही दूसरे की शक्ति का अपहरण करके अपना काम चलाना है। इसी प्रकार उनके जितने भी काम होते हैं वे इसी आधार पर होते हैं।

किसान और डाकू में जो अन्तर है वही अन्तर दक्षिण मार्गी योगी और वाममार्गी तांत्रिक में है। किसान अपने खेत में बाहर से लाकर बीज, खाद और पानी डालता है, परिश्रम करके उसकी जुताई, नराई, गुड़ाई, सिंचाई, कटाई करता है तब फसल का लाभ उठाता है। डाकू इन सब झंझटों में नहीं पड़ता, वह किसी भी रास्ता चलते को लूट लेता है। किसान की अपेक्षा डाकू अधिक नफे में रहता मालूम देता है। वह एक दिन में अमीर बन जाता है और रईसी शान के साथ दौलत खर्च करता है। किसान वैसा नहीं कर सकता। कारण यह है कि उसे धन कमाने में काफी समय, श्रम, धैर्य एवं सावधानी से काम लेना पड़ता है। उसे खर्च करते समय दर्द लगता है, पर डाकू की स्थिति दूसरी है, वह लूटकर लाता है तो होली की तरह उसे फूंक भी सकता है। तांत्रिक चमत्कारी होते हैं। थोड़े ही दिनों के प्रयत्न में वे प्रेत, पिशाच सिद्ध कर लेते हैं और उनके द्वारा अपना आतंक फैलाते हैं। किसान और डाकू की कोई तुलना नहीं, इसी प्रकार योगी और तांत्रिक की भी समता नहीं हो सकती।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

गायत्री द्वारा भी तांत्रिक प्रयोग हो सकते हैं। जो कार्य संसार के अन्य किसी मंत्र से होते हैं, वे गायत्री से भी हो सकते हैं। तन्त्र-साधना भी हो सकती है। पर हम अपने अनुयायियों को उस ओर न जाने की सलाह देते हैं, क्योंकि स्वार्थ-साधना का कितना ही बड़ा प्रलोभन उस दिशा में क्यों न हो पर अनैतिक एवं धर्म-विरुद्ध कार्य होने से उसका अन्तिम परिणाम अच्छा नहीं होता।

तन्त्र का शक्ति-स्रोत दैवी, ईश्वरीय शक्ति नहीं वरन् भौतिक शक्ति है, प्रकृति के सूक्ष्म परमाणु अपनी धुरी पर द्रुतगति से भ्रमण करते हैं, तब उनके घर्षण से ऊष्मा पैदा होती है। उसका नाम काली या दुर्गा है। इस ऊष्मा को प्राप्त करने के लिए अस्वाभाविक, उलटा, प्रतिगामी मार्ग ग्रहण करना पड़ता है। जल के बहाव को रोका जाय तो उस प्रतिरोध से एक शक्ति का उद्भव होता है। तांत्रिक वाम मार्ग पर चलते हैं, फलस्वरूप काली शक्ति का प्रतिरोध करके अपने को एक तामसिक, पंचभौतिक बल से सम्पन्न कर लेते हैं। उलटा आहार, उलटा विहार, उलटी दिनचर्या, उलटी गतिविधि सभी कुछ उनका उलटा होता है।

द्रुतगति से एक नियत दिशा में दौड़ती हुई रेल, मोटर, नदी, वायु आदि के आगे आकर उसकी गति को रोकना और उस प्रतिरोध से शक्ति प्राप्त करना यह खतरनाक खेल है। हर कोई इसे कर भी नहीं सकता, क्योंकि प्रतिरोध के समय झटका लगता है। प्रतिरोध जितना ही कड़ा होगा झटका भी उतना ही जबरदस्त लगेगा। तन्त्र-साधक जानते हैं कि जन-कोलाहल से दूर एकान्त खण्डहरों, श्मशानों में अर्धरात्रि के समय जब उनकी साधना का मध्यकाल आता है तब कितने रोमाञ्चकारी भय सामने आ उपस्थित होते हैं। गगनचुम्बी राक्षस, विशालकाय सर्प, लाल नेत्रों वाले शूकर और महिष, छुरी से दांतों वाले सिंह साधक के आस-पास जिस रोमाञ्चकारी भयंकरता से गर्जन-तर्जन करते हुए कुहराम मचाते और आक्रमण करते हैं। उनसे न तो डरना और न विचलित होना साधारण काम नहीं है। साहस के अभाव में यदि इस प्रतिरोधी प्रतिक्रिया से साधक भयभीत हो जाय तो उसके प्राण संकट में पड़ सकते हैं। ऐसे अवसरों पर कई व्यक्ति पागल, बीमार, गूंगे, बहरे, अन्धे हो जाते हैं, कइयों को प्राणों तक से हाथ धोना पड़ता है। इस मार्ग में साहसी और निर्भीक प्रकृति के मनुष्य ही सफलता पाते हैं।

तांत्रिक साधन गुप्त रखे जाते हैं। उनका सार्वजनिक रूप से प्रकटीकरण करना निषिद्ध है, क्योंकि अधिकारी अनधिकारी का निर्णय किये बिना वाम मार्ग में हाथ डालना, आग से खेलना है। पग-पग पर आने वाली कठिनाइयों का समाधान अनुभवी पथ-प्रदर्शक ही कर सकता है। बिना गुरु के, अनधिकारी व्यक्ति तन्त्र-साधना करें तो परिणाम कैसा होगा इसकी कल्पना करना कुछ विशेष कठिन नहीं है। एक नौ सिखिया एक बार ऐसी ही विपत्ति में फंस गया। प्रतिरोध की प्रतिक्रिया को वह सहन नहीं कर सका, फलस्वरूप उसकी छाती में रक्त-वाहिनी तीन नाड़ियां फट गईं। मुख, नाक और मल-मार्ग से खून बह रहा था, ज्वर चढ़ा हुआ था और शरीर कांप रहा था, भय से भरी हुई चीत्कारें बार-बार मुख से निकलती थीं। हमने उसका उपचार किया, कई दिन में उसका कष्ट दूर हो पाया और पूर्ण स्वस्थ होने में तो उसे प्रायः सात महीने लग गये।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

गायत्री-तन्त्र द्वारा प्रकृति के परमाणुओं के घर्षण की ऊष्मा (काली) का आह्वान होता है। प्राणियों के शरीर में रहने वाली विद्युत को अत्यधिक उत्तेजित करके उत्तेजना समय की बढ़ी हुई शक्ति को भी अपहरण कर लिया है। प्राण बलिदान या आंशिक रक्त मांस आदि के प्रतिघात करते समय प्राणी की अन्तःचेतना व्याकुलता, पीड़ा एवं उत्तेजना की स्थिति में होती है। उस अवसर से तांत्रिक लोग लाभ उठा लेते हैं।

तन्त्र के चमत्कारी प्रलोभन असाधारण हैं। दूसरों पर आक्रमण करना तो उसके द्वारा बहुत ही सरल है। किसी को बीमारी, पागलपन, बुद्धिभ्रम, उच्चाटन उत्पन्न कर देना, प्राणघातक संकट में डाल देना आसान है। सूक्ष्म जगत में भ्रमण करती हुई किसी ‘‘चेतना ग्रन्थि’’ को प्राणवान बनाकर उसे प्रेत, पिशाच, बेताल, भैरव, कर्ण पिशाचिनी, छाया पुरुष आदि के रूप में सेवक की तरह काम लेना, सुदूर देशों से अजनबी चीजें मंगा देना, जेब की चीजें या अज्ञात व्यक्तियों के नाम पते बता देना तांत्रिकों के लिए सम्भव है। आगे चलकर वेष बदल लेना या किसी वस्तु का रूप बदल देना भी उनके लिए सम्भव है। इसी प्रकार की अनेकों विलक्षणताएं उनमें देखी जाती हैं जिससे लोग बहुत प्रभावित होते हैं और उनकी भेंट पूजा भी खूब होती है। परन्तु स्मरण रखना चाहिए कि इन शक्तियों का स्रोत परमाणुगत ऊष्मा (काली) ही है जो परिवर्तनशील है। यदि थोड़े दिनों साधना बन्द रखी जाय या प्रयोग छोड़ दिया जाय तो उस शक्ति का घट जाना या समाप्त हो जाना अवश्यम्भावी है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

तन्त्र द्वारा कुछ छोटे-मोटे लाभ भी हो सकते हैं। किसी के तांत्रिक आक्रमण को निष्फल करके किसी निर्दोष की हानि को बचा देना ही सदुपयोग है। तांत्रिक विधि से ‘शक्तिपात’ करके अपनी उत्तम शक्तियों का कुछ भाग किसी निर्बल मन वाले को देकर उसे ऊंचा उठा देना भी सदुपयोग ही है। और भी कुछ ऐसे ही प्रयोग हैं जिन्हें विशेष परिस्थिति में काम में लाया जाय तो वह भी सदुपयोग ही कहा जायगा। परन्तु असंस्कृत मनुष्य इस तमोगुण प्रधान शक्ति का सदा सदुपयोग ही करेंगे इसका कुछ भरोसा नहीं। स्वार्थ-साधन का अवसर हाथ में आने पर उनका लोभ छोड़ना किन्हीं विरलों का ही काम होता है।

तन्त्र एक स्वतन्त्र विज्ञान है। विज्ञान का दुरुपयोग भी हो सकता है और सदुपयोग भी। परन्तु इसका आधार गलत और खतरनाक है। शक्ति प्राप्त करने के उद्गम स्रोत अनैतिक अवांछनीय हैं साथ ही प्राप्त सिद्धियां भी अस्थायी हैं। आमतौर से तांत्रिक घाटे में रहता है, उससे संसार का जितना उपकार हो सकता है, उससे अधिक अपकार होता है इसलिए चमत्कारी होते हुए भी इस मार्ग को निषिद्ध एवं गोपनीय ठहराया गया है। अन्य समस्त तन्त्र साधनों की अपेक्षा गायत्री का वाम मार्ग अधिक शक्तिशाली है। अन्य सभी विधियों की अपेक्षा इस विधि से मार्ग सुगम पड़ता है, फिर भी निषिद्ध वस्तु त्याज्य है। सर्व-साधारण के लिए तो उससे दूर रहना ही उचित है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

यों तन्त्र की कुछ सरल विधियां भी हैं, अनुभवी पथ-प्रदर्शक इन कठिनाइयों का मार्ग सरल बना सकते हैं। हिंसा, अनीति एवं अकर्म से बचकर ऐसे लाभों के लिए साधन करा सकते हैं, जो व्यवहारिक जीवन में उपयोगी हों और अनर्थ से बचकर स्वार्थ-साधन होता रहे। पर यह लाभ तो दक्षिणमार्गी साधना से भी हो सकते हैं। जल्दबाजी का प्रलोभन छोड़कर यदि धैर्य और सात्विक साधन किए जायं तो उनके लाभ भी कम नहीं हैं। हमने दोनों मार्गों का लम्बे समय तक साधन करके यही पाया है कि दक्षिण मार्ग का राज-पथ ही सर्व सुलभ है।

गायत्री द्वारा साधित तन्त्र-विद्या का क्षेत्र बड़ा विस्तृत है। सर्प-विद्या, प्रेत-विद्या, भविष्य-ज्ञान, अदृश्य वस्तुओं का देखना, परकाया प्रवेश, घात-प्रतिघात, दृष्टि बन्ध, मारण, उन्मादीकरण, वशीकरण, विचार सन्दहीन, मोहनतन्त्र, रूपान्तरण, विस्तृत, सन्तान सुयोग, छाया पुरुष, भैरवी, अपहरण, आकर्षण, अभिकर्षण आदि अनेकों ऐसे-ऐसे कार्य हो सकते हैं, जिनको अन्य किसी भी तांत्रिक प्रक्रिया द्वारा किया जा सकता है। परन्तु यह स्पष्ट है कि तन्त्र की प्रणाली सर्वोपयोगी नहीं है। उसके अधिकारी कोई विरले ही होते हैं।

दक्षिणमार्गी वेदोक्त, योग सम्मत गायत्री-साधना, किसान द्वारा अन्न उपजाने के समान धर्म-संगत, स्थिर लाभ देने वाली और लोक-परलोक में सुख-शान्ति देने वाली है। पाठकों का वास्तविक हित इसी राज-पथ के अवलम्बन में है।

----------


## Spirit

Aur likhiye kripyaa

----------


## sahil markanday

sir arun kumar ji ki kitabe download kyo nahi ho rahi hai please permition de

----------


## superidiotonline

> गायत्री द्वारा भी तांत्रिक प्रयोग हो सकते हैं। जो कार्य संसार के अन्य किसी मंत्र से होते हैं, वे गायत्री से भी हो सकते हैं। तन्त्र-साधना भी हो सकती है।


*एकदम सत्य लिखा है!*
-----------------------------
Fulfilled by *superidiotonline*
*Sassured*
Sentence of the day
superidiotonline' Choice

----------

